# DEWIN ME



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

TEXAS STAND UP


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:






:nicoderm:






:nicoderm:






:nicoderm:






:nicoderm:






uffin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice builds


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice builds


X2 lookin good up in here homie


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

TESTIN MY SKILL'Suffin:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Lookin good homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:






:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

MY DOGG SW1 aka Mr.317 LOOK'N GOOD IN THIS BITCH :guns::machinegun:GOT THEM GUNZ FO YO ASS :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

YOU HIDE'N SOME SHIT THATS CUT OUT BRAH :facepalm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:






:nicoderm:






:nicoderm:






U.G.K 63uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NO NON'T ME LOL:biggrin: THANK'S TO ALL YALL:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good homie welcome to d fam TTT for d L.U.G.K crew!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

IS THAT WHAT IT IS,DAMN HOMIE WELCOME,NOW LETS DO THIS SEEN THE VIDEO THANKS FOR THE SHOT OUTS,KEEP BUILDING BRAH :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn all these builds lookin dope fam dat lac wit d lights on is clean


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S BRO:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 604352
> View attachment 604353
> View attachment 604354
> TESTIN MY SKILL'Suffin:


damn I see you come'n lets do this :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Hop of Its on 2/11/13







Mr317 Hop of its on Part 2 2/11/13







Mr317 Hop of its on part3 2/11/13







Mr317 Hop of its on part 2/11/13







Mr317 Hop of its on part5 2/11/13







Mr317 Hop of it on part6 2/11/13


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 wusup y'all part2







Mr317 load up mash out







Mr317 ON DA VARD







Mr317 MLK DAY Projects


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Vanilla Blue







Mr317 Taco Truuck


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Wusup yall part1







Mr317 Breakin **** 86 OFFMr317 Breakin **** 86 OFF part 2


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 At D Shop part 2







Mr317 champagne dreams


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 flatbed







Mr317 SHITIN ownum


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Black thang







Mr317 Gold lac Part3


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr 317 67 andsome







Mr 317 AT D SHOP


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Part 2 Gold Lac







Part 1 Gold Lac


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr 317 ELCo







Mr 317 part 1


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

BMT Candy G15s


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Daaaaaaaamn looking good up in here fam!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S BRO:biggrin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Grumpy Smurf


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Grumpy Smurf


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin tight up in here fam


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

BIG BLUE:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Damn! What's with the Ben Hur knock offs? The DOT is going to have to pass several new laws. Hell, they banned factory eared knock offs in '68 because they pulled woman and children off of sidewalks. These are like a cross betweena Bass 'O Matic and Edward Scissorshand on steroids. Run for your lives. We're all doomed.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL LOL LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NEW TOP:nicoderm:


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

U don't sell any of them my boys think there sick


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

SELL WHAT:dunno:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NEW 58 MR BIG BRID:nicoderm:


----------



## pelon956 (Dec 31, 2012)

wheres the big body impala on Blades????


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I need some Blades u no were I can get some from if so let me know thanks H TOWN much love


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That Lac is sick!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S CA81:biggrin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## pelon956 (Dec 31, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> I need some Blades u no were I can get some from if so let me know thanks H TOWN much love


nah i seen some similar but not no real blades these are from pegasus. I might have to make some prototype blades to see how they will come out maybe even the morgana wheels for fun lol


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

SOME THING I CUT OUT FOR MY BRO B-MACK
























uffin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

CAME IN TODAY






IT'S ON BRO:yes:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

new project i got from my bro B-MACK:drama:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> CAME IN TODAY
> View attachment 609949
> IT'S ON BRO:yes:


Hmmmm where u get those from?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Hobby king not good to fuck with Thay will fuck with your money


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

not with me bro we orderd over 30 servos from them


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

in past year


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Big money Texas let's hop U always duckin from me n then go n make a video weeks later sayin u beat me well chalk this one up homie a clean Chevy let's go *****


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1 u still hoppin trucks hahahah


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Me n my lil bro in the lab tough a few weeks ago n we still got cars yeah day


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Comeon Texas boy we hoppin or not no flipping or gettin stuck lets go


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

New lac will be out soon


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Me n lil bro common tough


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Me n my lil brother hoppin our 61s against eachother for u ****** to c how we be workin they were not stuck n did not flip they comeback down


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*IT AIN'T OVER ***** !!!*



San Diego 619 said:


> Me n my lil brother hoppin our 61s against eachother for u ****** to c how we be workin they were not stuck n did not flip they comeback down


WERE YOUR BUMPERS AT THO ?
View attachment 610824
View attachment 610825
AND YOU COPY MY PAINT ON YOUR CADDY lol YOU AIN'T READY BOUT TO ORDER UP SOME SHIT :roflmao:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

U said where our bumpers at though


I say where u at though u talkin about me havin no bumper n yet I don't even c u havin a car out here ***** so don't open ur mouth if u not be better real talk oldie


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

This has a bumper what u wanna do with it super clean
I actually built it for it for bigmoneytexas


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NOT A RUNER NEVER BEN JUST GOT THING'S GOWING ON IM WORKIN ON MY 84 BOX GOT TO BE OUT FOR DA SUMMER


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LET ME GIT DAT LIMO:biggrin:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LET ME GIT DAT LIMO:biggrin:


U want it done or not done I ain't tripping ill sell my limo unless u wanna trade one of ur riders for my limo 2003 on all gold Dayton's already swam in trust me Texas is swaangs and do inches too I'm waitin on dre1 to bring out his truck so I can serve his ass with my limo he got a big ol truck n I got a limo that's fair right since he pulled his truck up on my caddy ill even it out n bring my towncar llimo out let me know what u wanna do hit my inbox


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> U want it done or not done I ain't tripping ill sell my limo unless u wanna trade one of ur riders for my limo 2003 on all gold Dayton's already swam in trust me Texas is swaangs and do inches too I'm waitin on dre1 to bring out his truck so I can serve his ass with my limo he got a big ol truck n I got a limo that's fair right since he pulled his truck up on my caddy ill even it out n bring my towncar llimo out let me know what u wanna do hit my inbox


Just wait'n for the green light to serve you don't trip you mad at that trucc wait til you see the next one my boy :roflmao:we gone call it super sized :roflmao:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> WERE YOUR BUMPERS AT THO ?
> View attachment 610824
> View attachment 610825
> AND YOU COPY MY PAINT ON YOUR CADDY lol YOU AIN'T READY BOUT TO ORDER UP SOME SHIT :roflmao:


That ain't even mine it's my lil brothers dumbass if u don't know then don't say n make a fool of yourself


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> Just wait'n for the green light to serve you don't trip you mad at that trucc wait til you see the next one my boy :roflmao:we gone call it super sized :roflmao:


u said u waitin for the green light shit ill give u the green light Comeon pull up I want to hop your truck now can u pull-up a car lol is that enough of a green light n u still bull shittin I been askin for a hop for a few days in a row multiple times a day n u have pulled nothin out the lab chalk that up old fart n take it as a loss already u running and if u weren't u would have brought something out a loooong ass time ago there's no reason y u haven't yet but that u know u would have loss n u truck is maxed out so ill take that Winn Daygo town did it again this one man army ***** San Diego 619 takin all fades


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm::yes:






:yes:






:yes:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YA U SEE IT:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> That ain't even mine it's my lil brothers dumbass if u don't know then don't say n make a fool of yourself


OK YOU BACK ON THAT OLD SHIT AGAIN POST'N YO BROTHERS SHIT AND TALK'N SHIT YOU THE DUMB ASS ***** POST'N SHIT LIKE ITS YOURS, YOU YOUNG ASS SENSITIVE ASS MUTHA FUCCA STILL WORK'N WITH FEELN'S WOW YOU BIG SOFT ASS ***** ...
DUMB ASS
ALL ON YOUR BROTHERS NUTTZ POST'N HIS SHIT UP WERE IS YO SHIT AT DUMB ASS FUCC'N CLOWN :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LOOK'N GOOD HOMIE PROJECTS ON POINT :nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S DRE:thumbsup:


----------



## mrswitch72 (Feb 7, 2013)

CLEAN ASS RIDES I SEE THAT VANILLA BLUE GETTIN READY TO HOP


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I NEED A UP TOP FOR MY 76:nicoderm:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> OK YOU BACK ON THAT OLD SHIT AGAIN POST'N YO BROTHERS SHIT AND TALK'N SHIT YOU THE DUMB ASS ***** POST'N SHIT LIKE ITS YOURS, YOU YOUNG ASS SENSITIVE ASS MUTHA FUCCA STILL WORK'N WITH FEELN'S WOW YOU BIG SOFT ASS ***** ...
> DUMB ASS
> ALL ON YOUR BROTHERS NUTTZ POST'N HIS SHIT UP WERE IS YO SHIT AT DUMB ASS FUCC'N CLOWN :roflmao:


My shit is waiting for you *****


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

exellent work in here


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

BRAVO said:


> exellent work in here


X2 glad to have u in d crew told dig u a bad ass builder wit potantiol!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Clean shit in here Mr.317,just made my list for my new shit so I'll be bust'n out some true raggs soon gotta order some servos and johnson then I'll be bacc at it ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DRE U NO HOW TO HAC DA SERVO I CAN SEND U SOME IF U NEED LET ME KNOW.. THANK'S TO ALL YALL FOR LOOK AT PAGE MUCH LOVE:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

MY NEW BITCH 1/10 RC LOL DAT BIG SHIT:yes:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

NOT THE CUTLASS ?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*i need one*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OKuffin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad Ass!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THHANK'S FAM:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Daamn!!! i see u! Keep putting in great work guy


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

whats up homeboy ?,I see you do'n it big in here looks good homie,order me up some shit I'm gonna have a few raggs coming out to,went to hobby lobby sunday for nothin forgot they ass is closed sundayjust need styrene and its on,top look'n good tho :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S BRAVO DAT 67 IS DUWIN IT BIG KEEP MASHIN BRO HELL YA DRE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE DEM RAG'S SHIT U GOT ME STARTED ON DEM RAG'S MUCH LOVE TO YALL:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Just bout to jump back in it real quic with functional raggs & front & bacc suspension,much love and props my nots :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAT'S WUSUP DER


----------



## mrswitch72 (Feb 7, 2013)

thats sum clever buildin i dont know how you did that :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

MY NEW NEW 96 IMPALA BARVO WE RUNIN:yes:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

The ebay come up


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:wave::nicoderm::yes:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## mrswitch72 (Feb 7, 2013)

hope you have a good b day 317


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

happy birthday 317 rides lookb good as always bro LUGK UP


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Homie!!!

That rag Regal is looking good...:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Enjoy ur day guy


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S YALL... BEN HOME ALL DAY ........JUS THANKIN GOD FOR 35 GOOD YEARS


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

MAN WE ARE...... TO ALL MY *****'S BLOODS AND CRIPS MY ESSE'S I LOVE ALL MY *****'S YA ......MY WHITE BOYZ 2 MUCH LOVE IT'S GOOD WE CAN BEE ASS ONE ON HERE AND DAT'S WUSUP:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:....:thumbsup:....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*Happy Birthday to my real ***** Steve much love & respect dawgg :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S DRE:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Now I know, Mr.317 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S BRAVO


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S SNEEKYG909


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

1/18 57 YA IT'S 18th TIME:yes:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NOW IM HERE ...................:nicoderm:1/18th LOL LOL


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Whadupdoe Big money


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> *Happy Birthday to my real ***** Steve much love & respect dawgg :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


Just saw this happy bday fam!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

76/58/59/70 BIG LAC's


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

man pull out da drop it den got HOT


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

76 ELDO 90d OUT comein 2013 summer


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 623327
> View attachment 623328
> 76 ELDO 90d OUT comein 2013 summer


Don't know why I didn't bid on an El Dog,I see the method in your madness looks good tho uro what you gonna do bout the chrome ? I need some chrome tech or go alcad :dunno:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

bmf


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Doit Real Big :h5:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

thank's dre


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> Doit Real Big :h5:


 what model is the station wagon


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ok SW1 I see you got some secret shit go'n on you know what car I'm talk'n bout to post up that pic homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

say VATO ILL POST A PIC OF IT FOR U BRO...........DRE WHAT SECRET SHIT U SEE:nicoderm:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

thought I recognize it its this one right?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

ya dats it bro


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

big money you got me ready to make a rag lac


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

The other Cadillac that bitch looks Sweet my ***** ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

this one:nicoderm:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn doin ur thang fam much props!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

You got some sweet projects lined up!! Never knew of the caprice kit..that's hella cool. Gonna have to look out for that one.


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

DUB AzzMackaz going ham!!!


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

You got sum cold shit:thumbsup:but get to work on that
Green 70 2 door


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S FOR DA BLOW UP BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OK IT'S ON NOW


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

big money what it do i just seen some video on you youtube page with that flip flop paint job you killed it with that one you have to hook your boy up about to re do theat 62 ty again for the hood my boy


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> dam big money i been gone a week or 2 and you and dre been in the lab going hard lol sd not even dropping videos like y'all happy to see the homies going hard long live lugk


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

wusup SB u know i got you..uffin: let me know


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

still have to wet sand


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

ya man


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

yall this how i fill right now RIP FAT PAT MUCH LOVE BIG BROuffin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I LOVE IT MAN I AM TEXAS SSP


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Im still up fuckin with my builds


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

nunu 1/16


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S BRO


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

dam lucky pick up on 1;16 lol i bern laggn on gettibg one but good work as always!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

make a ragg I already see it come'n !!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YOU NO:yes:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S LO:biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

lol he need a new name big dre something with rag in it cause he cant stop big money i see you don't like them hard top s


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lol he need a new name big dre something with rag in it cause he cant stop big money i see you don't like them hard top s


yep thats it something like G Raggs,Dub Ragg mmmmhh what u think :dunno:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LET DA TOP DOWN LOVE ME SUM RAG'S BROuffin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

E-RAG17


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LIL FRAME:nicoderm:WORK ON DA RAG


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

keep the work up shit cold my video comin soon


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S KD:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

MORE TO COME:drama:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

ONE NIGHT DAME..:420: BOY BE WORKIN


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Rims


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

SHIT BRO YOU GOT DA PLUG??????:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I NEED A SET OF THEM 6's AN 8's let me know wusup:yes:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

ok one day you working cant wait to see it done 09]
View attachment 628201
View attachment 628202
View attachment 628203

View attachment 628205
View attachment 628206
ONE NIGHT DAME..:420: BOY BE WORKIN[/QUOTE]


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

not sure big dre maybe rag top money


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAT'S BOOL SB I LIKE IT:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

RED ON RED LINE


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn....


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP COMPTON1964


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That 1/16 57s cold!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S CA MOER COMEIN:nicoderm::drama:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

STILL MORE:drama: TO COME


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

FRAME WORK ON MY 57 RAG SHIT DON'T STOP:420:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

MR317 WUSUP YALL


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

IF U NEED HELP HIT ME UP


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Imma need help wen im able to whenever im able to build again


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP FACE AN TONIOSEVEN


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 629143
> View attachment 629144
> View attachment 629145
> View attachment 629147
> ...


REINFORCED :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 629432
> View attachment 629433
> View attachment 629434
> View attachment 629435
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> WUSUP FACE AN TONIOSEVEN


317 wat up bro trying to recover


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

U WILL BRO DON'T TRIP GOD IS GOOD U KNOW:biggrin::yes::biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> MR317 WUSUP YALL


whats up with post'n up private vids Fam ?


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

i see its comin along lookin good


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP WUSUUUUP FAM DRE I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO DA VID SO I POT ON HERE..THANK'S KING OF DONKS AKA MR BIG WHEEL'S.. SAY DRE CAN U BLOW UP DA SERVO'S PIX FOR ME THANK'S BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

75 EL DOE 8-L7's 12's
























:chuck::yes:


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Sending the money soon bbig money at work have my old lady send it next minday


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OK DIRTY DAN ITS GOOD:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

317 puttin in work cant wait till im back on my feet


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

I see u like the beat in ther me too:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> 75 EL DOE 8-L7's 12's
> View attachment 629800
> View attachment 629801
> View attachment 629802
> ...




looking good my boy I love me some L7s


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

wish those swangas were a little more to scale. love em


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THAY ARE THES ARE DA G15's


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

here we go


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

that is nice lock up that one


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YAE I NEW


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/Hack Shack Resins 2011/100_3810.jpg


slammed sonoma


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

thank's dre:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/hackshackresins 
YW


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

I See U Homie ,Doin it Big Around Here!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

wusup MACHIOuffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

servo tech Mr.317 aka Big Money :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S DRE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

59 ELCO AN 59 RAG MY NUNU SHIT






THIS ONE IS FUCK OFF


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

YOU KNOW IT ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.scalemodelingbychris.com/garage118.htm


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 632056
> 59 ELCO AN 59 RAG MY NUNU SHIT
> View attachment 632057
> THIS ONE IS FUCK OFF



I like the way the lac came out


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WATCH THE 58 AT THE END,THATS GONNA DO IT :yes:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

looks dope man


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

the lac is looking way better


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

there u go sb :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 61 an the lac yae man


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Looking good homie.... That 61 is sparklin...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

FOR LIL HOEPEZ PUSSY BOY


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> FOR LIL HOEPEZ PUSSY BOY


now thats how you do it get lil lopez my boy got to many cars for you on the ruler the right way not with his fucking hand


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> FOR LIL HOEPEZ PUSSY BOY


Dammm 317 you got alot of hoppers bro i remember wen u had like 2 lol good shit tho bro


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

That panit is sick what is it?:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Dre1only said:


>


thats tight


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

HELL YAE I CAN'T FIND A DTS LAC 4 SHIT 1/25 OR 1/18 IF YALL :nicoderm:SEE ONE LET ME KNOW THANK'S


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DA GLASS BOTTUM 64 COMEIN SOON:drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> HELL YAE I CAN'T FIND A DTS LAC 4 SHIT 1/25 OR 1/18 IF YALL :nicoderm:SEE ONE LET ME KNOW THANK'S


 Hit that fool up he sale that shit playerslowrider.com rudy ridez on youtube ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YA I BEN HIT RUDY UP HE SAY HE DON'T HAVE NON:nosad:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOK 2:09


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

RED RED RED:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

What it do? I see u goin hard on that 64 nice work keep up.
Plus i back check out my post got a fleat im workin on suck.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

1/10


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> YA I BEN HIT RUDY UP HE SAY HE DON'T HAVE NON:nosad:


fucker :rant:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I NEED A 59 IMPALA FRONT BUMPER LET ME KNOW THANK'S


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

if you havent found one. ill see if i have one tonight


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

CC68 THIS IS DA ONE... IF NOT ON HERE IM ON FB THANK'S BRO


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ok i will check when i get home from work


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

this one?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YES SR THE CUSTOM FRONT...YOU WON'T TO LET THE 5th WHEEL BUMPER GO TO LET ....AN HOW MUCH THANK'S BRO


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

59 rag an 59 elco


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 637711
> View attachment 637712
> View attachment 637713
> View attachment 637714
> ...


 _I see you go'n hard with them a-arms work that shit homie !!!_


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YES I AM SR:thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 637711
> View attachment 637712
> View attachment 637713
> View attachment 637714
> ...


I see its 59 time cant wait to see the paint


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 637388
> View attachment 637389
> View attachment 637390
> View attachment 637391
> ...


i see you in the lab this is what i need to see to get me going i am going to try and pick up some of that gold flake to day for the glass house


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

BEN ON FACE BOOK MANNNN:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THAY COMEIN SOON:drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:yes::drama::h5:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

big lac an da 59 rag


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good fam lookin real good up in here


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S BRO


----------



## mrswitch72 (Feb 7, 2013)

lookin gd bigmoneytexas its all on another level that lime green and chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S MRSWITCH72:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 638933
> View attachment 638934
> View attachment 638935
> View attachment 638936
> ...


nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 637388
> View attachment 637389
> View attachment 637390
> View attachment 637391
> ...


WOW man, the colour on that Caddie is incredible, what is it please.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

rag top where you at where at


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

ON FACE BOOK


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANKS BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

lol oh ok my girl be mad about all my bi on there so i stay a way but i will be back on the models soon need to see some cars to get me back going post some of your shit bro pump me up cause i need it


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

looking good bro


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Street Edition






Street Addict


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Oweee


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

lookin good DRE what IT is SB HIT ME UP BRO


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

BLUE LINE 1 OF 10:nicoderm:


----------



## mrswitch72 (Feb 7, 2013)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 652618
> View attachment 652619
> BLUE LINE 1 OF 10:nicoderm:


 wow that paint is gleaming in the sunshine :yes:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 652618
> View attachment 652619
> BLUE LINE 1 OF 10:nicoderm:


Diggin it fam lookin good up in here


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S FOR LOOKIN BRO:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OK:nicoderm::drama:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 654153
> View attachment 654155
> View attachment 654156
> OK:nicoderm::drama:


dopeness


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 654137
> View attachment 654138
> View attachment 654140
> View attachment 654141
> ...


 Damn those sum super 84! Lol looks good ud prob have to drive in two lanes wit those on d street


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YES SR WUSUP FAM


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yep


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

H.L.C


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

we see you


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 654251
> :biggrin:


I need that my boy looking good tho cant wait to see the paint job


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 654251
> :biggrin:


this is gonna be sick!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

All-star lineup right there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> All-star lineup right there!! :thumbsup:


X2 wuz good fam i see u doin d damn thang much props


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> All-star lineup right there!! :thumbsup:


 X2!!! Lookin good!!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S YALL FOR LOOKIN:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 608710
> View attachment 608711
> View attachment 608712


Kool Wagon,something about a green Nomad thats just damn sweet to me,I built one as a kid,long gone.I plan to recreate it thouffin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

WAIT , WHAT????! GOT DAM MAN WTF IS GOIN ON??? I SEE TOO MUCH GOID SHYT AT ONE TIME . . . THE BLUE LE CAB WAS SIK!!! THE 58 RAG . . . I HONESTLY THOUHT WASNT EVEN ON SWITCHES SO WHEN I SAW IT LOCK UP I AMOLST FELL OFF MY FORKLIFT( YEA IM @ WORK) . AND THAT 63 LOOK LIKE ITS BOUT TO HURT SOMEBODY!!! 

YOUR KILLIN EM RITE NOW MAJOR PROPS HOMIE NO LIE!!!


Ok now . . . tell me where I can get a 2 DR BOX and nobody gets hurt lmao. So do you have 2 or you cut the top off the same one ???? eitherway that shit look suck on them gold ones . damn dude im overwhelmed, I gotta get out of here . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 617079
> View attachment 617080
> MY NEW BITCH 1/10 RC LOL DAT BIG SHIT:yes:


aww naaaw i cant wait to see wut you wit this!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

dam its luxman where you been my boy


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i see you rag top with the LS u going to rag it???


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP YALL THANK'S FOR LOOKIN MUCH LOVE... YEP SB IT'S A RAG LS HOME MADE LS CLIP:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

[email protected] DA SAME DAME TIME LOL HIT DAT FACE BOOK


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:drama:IT'S GOING TO BE GOOD


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Like the green on the Monte. That 300 a diecast, right?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YEA


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

rag top money i need you to make me a clip to bro


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you kno I can understand a head light or tail light come up missing but how the hell does a hood come up missing, missing, missing lost the hood to my Monte Carlo 86 Donk :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:  noooooooooooo ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAME DRE LOOK GOOD BRO.........YEA DAT 78 IS NOW A NICE RAG MAN U KNOW LOL GETING DA BOOT ON:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

SB LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU NEED DAT LS CLIP SEND ME THE ONE YOU HAVE AN I CAN MAKE U ONE:yes:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

SO WUSUP WIT DA 2DR BOX HOMIE???


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL IT'S A RAG NOW


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

X2 RAG'S FROM H.L.C BY MR317:drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

these are my exact same 3 kits


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL WUSUP WITH DAT TOP ON DAT 65 LINCOLN LOL LET ME KNOW BRO..THANK'S AS ALLWAYS:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

was thinkin bout do'n a wagon for bout 6 years now :roflmao:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: Nice projects !!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

thank's CC HIT ME UP ON FACEBOOK STEVEN C W BMT


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 666751
> View attachment 666752
> View attachment 666753
> View attachment 666754
> ...


:shockedh shit!! that monte ls is aleady looking bad ass!:nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S BRO


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

and then Friend or Foe


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 666751
> View attachment 666752
> View attachment 666753
> View attachment 666754
> ...


that ls monye is looking pretty tight bro.....


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

thank's to all:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn lookin real good fam d monte looks clean!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

thank's bro


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Big money doin' big thangs!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Can i get a hop clean wagon all complete locks up n lays its jus a clean street car thats all


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

get'um


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Wusup y'all I was going to post some pix but don't know how from my phone but y'all hit me on fb


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Wusup y'all I post some pix soon


----------



## HOGG LIFE 317 (Nov 14, 2013)

YEAH THE HOGG IS BACK WHAT IT DEW:wave:


----------



## HOGG LIFE 317 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## HOGG LIFE 317 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## HOGG LIFE 317 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## HOGG LIFE 317 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## HOGG LIFE 317 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## HOGG LIFE 317 (Nov 14, 2013)

LOL IM STILL HERE:wave:


----------



## HOGG LIFE 317 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## HOGG LIFE 317 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## HOGG LIFE 317 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## HOGG LIFE 317 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------

